# Best Lightweight Pedal Option?



## MarvinK

It looks like my Look Keo Carbon retention piece has broken, so it's time to drop some weight with some lighter pedals. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## Juanmoretime

Time makes the best pedals on the planet and that I ride Time has nothing to do with that.


----------



## fazzman

Pick up some speedplay zero crmo or stainless pedals then contact this guy for some ti spindles http://shop.titaniumspindles.com/main.sc


----------



## Guest

We'll see how they last but so far I'm liking the iClic.


----------



## Mdeth1313

I went from speedplay to m2racer to time. NO going back. Even though the speedplay pedals weigh less, by the time you get done w/ the adapters for 3 hole shoes and the cleats, it's not worth it and you have quite the stack height.


----------



## mdmoore99

egg beaters


----------



## SystemShock

iClic.
.


----------



## spade2you

I'm looking at getting some Blade pedals myself, but curious how your Keos broke and how long you had them? I've been riding them for several years.


----------



## MarvinK

I actually got a voicemail back from Look this afternoon... and it sounds like they will repair them for free. They said it was the rear rivet that popped out, which is basically what holds the rear retention piece onto the pedal. I have a few pairs of Look Keo pedals and this is the first one to fail (although I did also have to take them in as part of the recall). I'm pretty happy with the Keo pedals and would have a hard time switching to something else. On the other hand, the Keo Blade model seems a little steep, especially since you can find carbon blades in iClic pedals for around $125. Here's a picture of the missing rivet (it's also missing on the other side):


----------



## Zachariah

If LOOK can fix them for free...they are worth keeping. I love mine(Keo Carbon Crmo).


----------



## waterloo

When will the Shimano carbon pedals finally be released?


----------



## MarvinK

I bought some Speedplay, along with the spindles fazzman recommended (total cost for cromo pedals + ti spindles was cheaper than stainless pedals) to see how they were... since I'm going to be without the Keos for a couple weeks. I'm still wearing in the cleats so they are easier to get in & out of.. but the free float isn't annoying like I thought it would be (although I have it tuned down to probably <6deg).

I'm not sure which one I'll go with once my Keos return.


----------



## willhs

Bebops never get any love, but they are lighter than Speedplays at each level and they are outstanding pedals.


----------



## jmlapoint

SpeedPlay S/S Zero Pedals are awesome.


----------



## mj3200

Xpedo Road Force Ti Ti


----------



## dadoflam

If you are serious about light weight and strength at the same time there is only one way to go - Aerolites Ti - 76g/pair and the only Ti axle pedal out there rated for riders over 100kgs (Ti has a habit of snapping)
Due to their attachment mechanism and cleat they are definitely an aquired taste though.
I use them on my light bike but not my everday ride.


----------



## Rex Johnston

Keywins, every time.


----------



## steve_e_f

I just picked up a set of the Mavic Race SL Ti pedals today. I saw 'em for the right price ($160) and snapped 'em up. The reviews seemed good and I'm currently on older Ultegra SPDs, so I'm sure it'll be a good upgrade. One good thing that I read was that the Ti axle didn't have a rider weight limit.
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/r...s/2010-mavic-race-sl-ti-pedals-5462.31.1.html

They aren't the lightest weight weenie pedals, but I'm 180ish so I can't have everything.
I'll post my impressions after a few rides.


----------



## mpk1996

the link for the aftermarket speedplay ti spindles doesn't seem to have any spindles for speedplay anymore.


----------



## MarvinK

You have to email them... its not on the site.


----------



## makntracks

http://www.aerolitepedals.com/home.htm
lightest


----------



## Tzvia

Speedplay X. Been on Speedplay X pedals (2's and now 1's) since the 90s and haven't tried anything else. New Times look interesting, and if they hold up like their MTB pedals (been on those since the 90s too-same pair) I might just be tempted. But they would have to be a killer deal to get me to even try as my old knees just love the float sensation and easy release on the Speedplay X1.


----------



## willhs

Bebops:
- Float? Check
- Vice grip on your feet? Check (until you disengage, which is easy)
- Lightweight? Check
- Cheap? Check

Here's a link to the cromo set on ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Bebop-Cromoly-C...ccessories?hash=item335b16c808#ht_2532wt_1155

At $114 (less if you use bing cashback) and 275 grams for the paid of pedals and metal clips -- that's for the cromo. If you really want to triple the price and shave off 100g, you can. But, I've used these pedals for a couple thousand miles and I can definitely say they are rock solid.


----------



## Mdeth1313

I'm waiting for my time iclic titan pedals to arrive from france. Once they get here, the rxs titan pedals go up for sale!


----------



## Drew Eckhardt

willhs said:


> Bebops:
> 
> At $114 (less if you use bing cashback) and 275 grams for the paid of pedals and metal clips -- that's for the cromo.


I picked up a used pair off E-bay to see how I like the change but would have ordered from here for $90 + low shipping ($8 for priority mail in California)

http://store.comcycle-usa.com/ProductInfo.aspx?id=4588228


----------



## willhs

Damn, that is pretty sweet. What do you think of the pedals?


----------



## tglenn

Aerolite...116 grams including cleats.
http://www.poshbikes.com/product.php?id=265


----------

